# Is Acana ethoxyquin free?



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

I have seen claims that it is not anymore. Then I looked at the bag we bought and it does not have it listed. We just switched to it and the dogs love it! I am just wondering.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it never has nor I doubt will ever have it in it....A great food! I feed the Grasslands to my fosters although I've tried the other proteins they love the Grasslands the best.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

keep in mind that ethoxyquin is generally not listed on the ingredient label because the fish is preserved prior to the kibble being produced in the factory. 

heres what their site says



> Champion’s ingredients and foods are never preserved with Ethoxyquin or any other chemical preservative.
> 
> Ethoxyquin is typically used as a preservative in fish ingredients, and is commonly found in fish ingredients produced within the United States. Champion uses two kinds of fish ingredients in – fresh fish, and fish meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you. We are feeding the Pacifica one for now. the dogs go crazy for it. We tried Evo and the first to turn it down was our whippet, then came our Iggie and finally our greyhound. So we switched them and throughout the rest of the Evo.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Do any of the Acana users here experience a lot of gas with your dogs? Mine love all the Acana varieties but boy they are gassy!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

greyshadows said:


> Do any of the Acana users here experience a lot of gas with your dogs? Mine love all the Acana varieties but boy they are gassy!


I haven't noticed a lot of gas from the fosters, a fartainkiller: here and there is normal for a B.T. with their sensitive systems but nothing that would make me think they were gassy.:shocked:


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

No gas here. I did call Acana and they did call me back in two hours and told me that they do not use ethoxyquin in their foods. She was very nice and explained everything.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

None of my dogs who were on Wellness Core had any GIT changes when switched to Orijen and they all loved it. One dog who was previously on Purina Pro Plan tooted a few times...she completely refused Core, is young and has been very busy with both field and agility work. She is also thin so I may have been overfeeding her. Several of my puppy buyers have recently switched adult dogs from Wellness to Orijen without problems. One dog has less frequent BM's which are larger. I usually give my dogs some yogurt once or twice a week. I tried Acana Pacifica for the first time last night and they went bonkers over it...no toots yet. Have you tried yogurt?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Both my dogs do very well on Acana Pacifica and I've always been glad it doesn't have any ethoxyquin.

If a dog is having excess gas on a specific kibble, first I would try adding a half cup warm water to the kibble with a tablespoon of low-fat plain active culture yogurt. If that doesn't improve the situation, then I would consider supplementing with a probiotic.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy is on Acana Grasslands and hasn't had any gas....but he typically has a cast iron stomach and not much seems to bother him.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i switch my dogs kibble a lot. when i use Acana he doesn't get gas.



greyshadows said:


> Do any of the Acana users here experience a lot of gas with your dogs? Mine love all the Acana varieties but boy they are gassy!


----------

